# Dell Resolution problem.



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2008)

hi guys, 
I have a Dell E178WFP 17" monitor which supports a resolution of 1440x900 , but I cannot get this resolution on my mother board Intel DG45ID which has a  X4500HD onboard. Does this IGP support this resolution?
Also the display quality isnt that good, this must be due to dirver issue and nothing more. I have turned on Clear Type. Photoshop reports that "the monitor profile appears defective, please run your monitor calibration software" . My current resolution is set to 1152x864, any other resolution doesnot look good. 

I have updated the GFX and monitor driver with the latest one. Am I missing something here?
*img354.imageshack.us/img354/9421/propia2.jpg
*img354.imageshack.us/img354/propia2.jpg/1/w236.png


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 29, 2008)

your motherboard certainly does not support this resolution, i don't think there is any way to get that resolution, my friend also faced the same problem when he bought a 19" LCD last year. This ca be solved only if there is a bios update available for your motherboard which fixes the problem. In my friend's case, no such update was available.
picture and text won't look good and sharp on an LCD unless it is set to its native resolution which in your case is 1440x900. suggest you buy a new mobo and processor, there's no other way, though this way is a bit expensie one. another wa ywould be to buy a 2nd hand AGP card if your mobo supports agp gfx card. if it supports PCIe, then you are lucky, go and buy an nvidia 8400 GS card.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2008)

^^ first see my config here , the system is just 2 days old . the board does have a BIOS update, but it reported failure on install. will try again on monday. BTW the motherboard supports FullHD resolution. and I have seen that the board can render higher resolution than 1440x900 .


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 30, 2008)

so your display settings is showing resolutions higher than 1440x900 but not this one? this is a strange problem, yesterday i failed to notice that the board was a new one. anyways, generally when you connect an lcd the highest resolution shown is the native resolution of the lcd, no higher resolutions are shown. 
just try this, right click on the desktop, go to display properties> settings tab. click on advanced. click on adapter tab and then click list all modes, see if the resolution is listed there. alternatively go to ATI/AMD's tab if it is there. I have an nvidia settings tab over there, and that's the reason I can't tell anything further. however there is a button named detect display in that tab, see if something of this kind is there in your PC.
BTW you are using DVI directly or through any adapters?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2008)

I get the Intel Control panel in the display settings. I use VGA to connect to the display, the display doesnot have a DVI port  where as the motherboard does. it even has HDMI port.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 30, 2008)

*just****inggoogleit.com


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ 
Looks like this will solve the problemo  , will check tmro first thing in the morning 

update: no use for the driver update.. the resolution is still missing from display properties


----------



## RCuber (Dec 2, 2008)

My vendor visited my office today and the problem, he still is as confused as I am , Will contact intel tmro for the solution  .


----------



## vish786 (Dec 3, 2008)

parcel both LCD and CPU at my address let me have a personal check too


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 3, 2008)

well then, if its the problem with your chipset then no troubleshooting will help. If the problem is not solved the easy way, then you always have the option to buy a nvidia geforce 8500 or any equivalent card from AMD, but then again, one only considers such options if it is useful to a person.
you know its the theory of marginal utility, if you think that getting the right resolution is more important than holding on to Rs. 2500 in your bank, then you go for it otherwise you don't. just keep mailing the intel guys, 1440x900 is the most common widescreen resolution in use and not supporting it is a crime.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2008)

Intel CC told me that XP 32 bit drivers doesnot support the resolution  , she said that only xp 64, and Vista drivers supports the native resolution .. now what  !!


----------

